# Dog Walking



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

I have no dog and am considering a cockapoo. I walk usually around 3 miles a day in a hilly area, some real good size hills. I walk winter and summer, live in PA. Just wondering how a little cockapoo would fare with walks and then is temperature much of an issue. I suppose I could spare her in the most exteme temperatures, but I'm wondering what those might be for a dog like her. How are they to train? Anything I should know that could discourage me from getting one? Clare


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my two eldist have done 3 munros two in the one day. so they can cope with long hard walks (obviasly you build them up to it) you can walk them in any weather, however snow can cause a some problems with large snow balls forming on the legs 









for exstream heat on walk i geues that depends on how long you keep her coat, and how you keep her cool and hydrated on walks. 

they are easy to train if you put the work in early.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Cockapoo's are up for it. Both breeds were made to work, long in hard and in cold water. 

You will do better to get a pup from working lines (to insure your dog will have the drive to go with you in less then perfect weather, do not get one from two couch potatoes) and get one around twenty pounds, to sure it can physically keep up with you. 

There are boots for dogs, and fur guards as well that will keep the snow from clumping on the legs, and well as keeping them warmer.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan loved the snow but did suffer when we were out long enough for him to get ice build up between his toes - that was really uncomfortable. Don't know what he'll be like in the heat, but probably will cope as well as any dog. I would think that 3 miles would be fine with plenty of water. And if there are any rivers or lakes they love those for a cooldown!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like great fun for a cockapoo I would have posted what the other said just snow and ice balls and shorter coat in summer... enjoy x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Enneirda. said:


> There are boots for dogs, and fur guards as well that will keep the snow from clumping on the legs, and well as keeping them warmer.


ok ive got the boots, but never seen fur guards, do you have a link to any i can see ?

Gypsy suffers in the heat, she is the skiny one of my lot but like my mum doesnt like worm hot weather. she will sit herself infrount of the fan.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's one site:
http://www.whisperwindstandardpoodles.com/coat.html
And another:
http://www.petco.com/product/111421/Leg-Wraps-Black-Leg-Protectors-for-Dogs.aspx

I'll keep looking for the other I saw, it was a full body suit. These are like it though.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Rufus looooves the snow. We haven't had him in the summer yet as he's too young but I'm sure he'll love that too! He doesn't seem to be bothered one bit about if it's warm, cold, raining, snowing. He just loves to go out!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Here's one site:
> http://www.whisperwindstandardpoodles.com/coat.html
> And another:
> http://www.petco.com/product/111421/Leg-Wraps-Black-Leg-Protectors-for-Dogs.aspx
> ...


I like those, would come in handy for mud as well a snow and ice. 
Good old Rufie, Wilf prfers not to bother if its raining he takes a look out and comes back in .... will hold a pee for hours lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW lady is the same as rufus....doesn't matter what the weather she wants outside.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo's a country girl, she wants out all.the.time. D though, he's like Wilf, any bad weather and he'd rather stay in lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Gosh I am getting lots of good responses to help me make my decision and beautiful pictures, too. Maybe I'm a little nervous as someone who has not had a dog in years, though I've done my share of dogsitting. It is a huge responsibility. Clare


----------

